# Shark mesh



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've been looking at buying a shark mesh, where is the best place to buy?

Didn't see much on Amazon. Ebay had a couple about £10-15. One was a fine mesh the other looked normal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

i have found the chinese proper shark mesh [ebay] ones to be fine.be aware that they will most likely need trimming to size as there is very little adjustment.i found the best way was to cut the mesh links one at a time with wire cutters although i know others prefer to use a dremel,cheers..greasemonkey


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (May 27, 2015)

I had a Chinese ebay £15 shark mesh in the past. There's a reason for it only being £15; cheapest is seldom the best (shall we say).

Watchgecko do a small selection, which usefully have removable and additional links to help with adjustment.

https://www.watchgecko.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=shark+mesh+

Alternatively, I've recently bought a Super Engineer bracelet from Strapcode.com. Top quality item for a sensible price; worth checking to see if they have shark mesh.

Hope this helps.

Guy

Sent from my Xperia Z5 Premium


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you @Bahnstormer_vRS mesh ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## Bahnstormer_vRS (May 27, 2015)

Damo516 said:


> Thank you @Bahnstormer_vRS mesh ordered :thumbsup:


 Glad to have been of help. Where did you buy from?

Guy


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Guy,

Watchgecko, bit of tooing and froing but settled for the thicker mesh, should arrive in a couple of days


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

First chance I've had this week to even get a look at my new mesh from Watchgecko



Whats people's opinions?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Looks great on the Spork @Damo516 just gave me an idea for a different look to another watch I have cheers. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Suits the RLT beautifully :thumbsup:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you, rather pleased with it myself :yes:

Not really a leather strap person and keeps it hopefully in a bit better condition so back in its box it goes.


----------



## Malky007 (Mar 1, 2017)

Bought one from b.a.o.r_watchstraps in ebay. Good quality thick strap, plus does not have a bar at the lugs. Which I think looks nicer


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great choice, Damo...i've just recommended Watchgecko to another member who wants a sharkmesh like mine with the removable 'H' links. :thumbsup:


----------

